# Ashville Anarchist Book Fair



## Slingshot Collective (Mar 1, 2017)

http://acab2017.noblogs.org


----------



## tacopirate (Mar 1, 2017)

Cool, should be fun!! I wish I could go but I'm on the other side of the state and won't be able to travel for a while.


----------



## HoboinaTux (Mar 22, 2017)

marked on the calendar


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't go to the east coast otherwise I'd be there


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Mar 22, 2017)

I would definitely consider going to this.


----------



## HoboinaTux (Mar 23, 2017)

Sirius said:


> New I don't go to the east coast otherwise I'd be there



You don't go to the east coast? Why not? I never really spent any time out this way.


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 23, 2017)

HoboinaTux said:


> You don't go to the east coast? Why not? I never really spent any time out this way.



I grew up and started my traveling over there. It's just a miserable place. People suck, theirs hardly any nature left, the entire culture is built on concrete. It just makes me sad


----------



## Sabredufoil (Apr 3, 2017)

I'd consider going to this, but that's all the way on the other side of the state for me as well. I mean, I could probs hitchhike there, but getting back would be difficult >.<


----------



## Journey Luna Dea (Apr 9, 2017)

Sirius said:


> I grew up and started my traveling over there. It's just a miserable place. People suck, theirs hardly any nature left, the entire culture is built on concrete. It just makes me sad



I agree with you. The east coast is a sad place for nature and those who want to be close to it. I am from the Pacific Northwest and since driving across the country for an adventure and ending up in South Carolina, I've found that I miss the PNW so much! I plan to travel back to the Oregon area soon. It has been really cool to experience the South, but the West is home.


----------

